# does my neck look swollen



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

my neck is very uncomfortable today and it goes up the side of my neck into the bottom of my ears does it look swollen


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had your thyroid removed?

Your neck does look swollen to me.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nope hun the scar is from removal of a large lymph node caused by my castlemans disease. I still have my thyroid they said it was multi nodular hasihimotos in 2011. I haven't had a scan since 2013 and have an appointment tomorrow with my new endo only 8 months late. I have been having a feeling of pressure in my neck for months like someone is pressing down on it, I also lose my voice when I talk and have to grunt to clear my throat. My neck is extremely uncomfortable tonight and the feeling is the whole way up to the bottom of my ears x


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Put a cool pack on it and I bet you will get some relief


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Is your neck "really" purple? Or is it the photo! It sure looks swollen and if it really is purple like that, you may have a hematoma.

Just a humble opinion.

Hugs,


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

nope just the picture


----------

